# gorkha and nepalese martial arts



## brokenbonz (Jan 6, 2006)

I've seen a lot of material about gorkhas and their khukri knives.  Does anybody know if the use of the khukri is part of a systemized gorkha martial art (and if so does it have empty-hands elements, other weapons?) or do they just specialize in khukri?

thx,
Mauro


----------



## Monyet Nakal (Jan 9, 2006)

You might be interested in checking out Bando

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bando
(I believe there are further links at the end of the entry.)


----------



## OULobo (Jan 10, 2006)

From what I know fighting with the kukri is something learned by everyday use and familiarization with the weapon. The tribal Gurkhas use the kukri in so much of their life that it's use in a fight would be like using our fists. I have never heard of a system, so to speak, but using the instrument so much lends itself to being deft in handling it in any situation. 

The Gurkhas of the military do drills and basic patterns, but nothing so complicated as a system. This seems the standard for much of the military in many countries, where basic use is drilled more than layers of techniques. The principle of KISS seems in effect.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jan 10, 2006)

Determination, aggression, a simple technique and a weapon has beat highly skilled people who didnt have any one of those things many times.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 15, 2006)

The American Bando Association has a very good series of drills and techniques leading up to forms with the Kukri.  However, without going back into the Drama surrounding the Head of the ABA, there is some doubt as to the veracity of the claims that the drills and techniques come from ghurka training.  What isn't in dispute is that Kukris are valuable tools used everyday by villagers of the mountainous areas of Nepal, Tibet, Burma, etc.  They literally use the Kukri everyday of their lives, and the military does train them in it's use as a weapon.

Regardless of the history of the ABA techniques, they are very good drills and very (IMHO) valuable and realistic.  There are basic cuts from a draw, a set of 40 "triple cuts", 9 "first level drills"  starting with one cut, going up to nine and covering all four directions, Trench Drills supposedly based on drills taught to Ghurkas during WWII for trench combat, and a few forms using one or even two Kukris, though the 2 Kukri form always looked silly and worthless to me.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, I almost forgot - the modern Ghurka soldier trains in TKD - Swear to God.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I almost forgot - the modern Ghurka soldier trains in TKD - Swear to God.


 
THis suprises me! Is there a link for their training that has more info.?


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 16, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> This suprises me! Is there a link for their training that has more info.?



I have a video about the Ghurkas made in the late 90's just before Hong Kong went back to the Chinese.  It was all about their recruiting tests and training.  I'd be glad to find out where it came from and get back to you (mine was a copy).  Or if you want a copy of it, just let me know.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, but I was just curious to hear more about why they chose that art.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 16, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I was just curious to hear more about why they chose that art.



Video stated that it emphasised their inherent leg strength that they developed by trekking through the hills all their life.  The recruits can haul 50 pound baskets of rocks up mountains at an all out run, but most wash out because they can't do pull ups!


----------

